# Bobcats and Landry agree to terms



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> HoopsHype.com/DraftExpress collaborateur Jonathan Givony reports the offer sheet Carl Landry has signed with the Charlotte Bobcats is for three years and $9 million. Houston will almost certainly match.


http://blogs.hoopshype.com/blogs/sierra/2008/09/24/landry-9-million-richer/

This was a nice attempt at a signing, Landry's a good rotation big who's definitely needed here.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought Landry was holding out for something outrageous...He could have gotten this sort of deal from houston a long time ago.Didn't his agent spread some manure about an ACB team offering him fifty million euros or whatever?What


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL @ 50 million anything for Landry


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Diable said:


> I thought Landry was holding out for something outrageous...He could have gotten this sort of deal from houston a long time ago.Didn't his agent spread some manure about an ACB team offering him fifty million euros or whatever?What


Yeah I remember hearing about that as well, pretty funny that after all the hogwash he's still getting basically the same thing he was getting anyways.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah at one point they were looking for 7 million per over X amount of years. Then came down to about the 5 mil over 5 mark, but nobody was that dumb. Then his agent Buddy Baker tried to use European teams as leverage (during the Europe movement this off season) and still nobody took a bite.

Rockets offered him right under 3 million per, but that was under the assumption that he would go under the scope, and get his knee checked out. But at 3 million per, and the last year a team option, I think the Rockets are going to match.

Who knows though.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah at one point they were looking for 7 million per over X amount of years. Then came down to about the 5 mil over 5 mark, but nobody was that dumb. Then his agent Buddy Baker tried to use European teams as leverage (during the Europe movement this off season) and still nobody took a bite.
> 
> Rockets offered him right under 3 million per, but that was under the assumption that he would go under the scope, and get his knee checked out. But at 3 million per, and the last year a team option, I think the Rockets are going to match.
> 
> Who knows though.


Actually the Rockets were offering Landry 6.8 over 3, so just a little over 2 mill per year. He made a about $2 mill more by waiting, and considering the size of his contract, not bad.

I agree though, if someone offered him $50 mill Euros to play, he'd be an idiot not to take it, even if it were over 10 years. He'll never get that type of money in the NBA.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The European offer was totally fictitious just like a dozen others fabricated about ever other player who's looking for a big deal deal in the NBA.I don't remember what number his agent made up,but it was something that wasn't believeable.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope the Rockets don't match, he would be a great addition to the team. Does this mean May isn't going to be healthy any time soon? I hope not.. I really want May to come back. Same with Morrison. I wish these two young players would come back healthy and contribute.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ninerballin said:


> Actually the Rockets were offering Landry 6.8 over 3, so just a little over 2 mill per year. He made a about $2 mill more by waiting, and considering the size of his contract, not bad.


i think that was probably the rockets offer is he refused to get his knee looking at before signing it. i know at one point that had two offers on the table. one after the scope(which obviously is what they wanted) and one the would give him if he refused to have the scope(which i assume would be the lower offer you're talking about).


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well the Rockets matched..

This kinda sucks.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Well the Rockets matched..
> 
> This kinda sucks.


Could have seen it coming from a mile away, props to our staff though, for at least trying to get a bargain.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Ninerballin said:


> Could have seen it coming from a mile away, props to our staff though, for at least trying to get a bargain.


I really hope May can come back and give about what Landry does. I've always liked May's "poor mans Tim Duncan" offensive game but he just can't stay healthy.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> I really hope May can come back and give about what Landry does. I've always liked May's "poor mans Tim Duncan" offensive game but he just can't stay healthy.


Poor Man's Tim Duncan......wut


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I don't really like that comparison at all

This was another good attempt but eventually were going to need to stop TRYING to get a PF and actually get one


----------

